# On the verge of organising the first ever MHF family rally



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

I've been mulling this over for ages... looking for opportunities.

We visited a "farm park" near by and our kids loved it. You can have tractor rides, pet and feed the animals, play on go-karts etc... Talking to the owners they have agreed to allow us reduced rate admission for one weekend. It is pretty near Brandy Wharf where we had the new year meet, so that is a possible site. They may be able to accomodate us themselves, she is going to get back to us on that one, they need to think it through.

Would anyone be interested in attending and getting involved with activities for the kids?

Im thinking of holding it in the warmer months!


----------



## hannah29 (Feb 13, 2006)

dependant on date obviously....count us in.....farms are excellent places for kids and adults of any ages

hannah and seagull


----------



## 88870 (May 10, 2005)

*Re: On the verge of organising the first ever MHF family ral*



Snelly said:


> I've been mulling this over for ages... looking for opportunities.
> 
> We visited a "farm park" near by and our kids loved it. You can have tractor rides, pet and feed the animals, play on go-karts etc... Talking to the owners they have agreed to allow us reduced rate admission for one weekend. It is pretty near Brandy Wharf where we had the new year meet, so that is a possible site. They may be able to accomodate us themselves, she is going to get back to us on that one, they need to think it through.
> 
> ...


Sacrewell Farm near us does this too, has camping on site as well. Don't think it is cheap though. Tis a C&CC site but I have seen lots of rallies there.

In fact, I camped in an empty field there once and woke up surrounded by caravanners who then asked us to turn our van around as we were facing the wrong way!!!!

EDIT: by 'near us' i mean Peterborough! Just noticed it doesn't say my location to the left of the post anymore.


----------



## 98452 (Apr 2, 2006)

If the time is right were are in.


----------



## cobaltkoala (Sep 11, 2006)

*Its all in the timing...*

Its all in the timing...

Interested definitely.


----------



## 92859 (May 1, 2005)

*rally*

Greetings,

Interested Shane but depends on timing etc.


----------



## kazzzy (Apr 9, 2006)

Hello also interested but as with everyone else depends on timings.


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi

Lets hope everyones timing fits in with everyone else's timings and if our timings fits in with those timings as ever we would be up for it but I am not willing to compete in the dads egg and spoon race :lol: :lol: :lol: 


stew


----------



## 101368 (Oct 12, 2006)

Once again if the timing is right then would definitely be interested.

Incidentally went here last summer for a C&CC holiday site. Reckon it'd be good for a family oriented rally. Rally field just grass with minimum facilities but not far from the beach and swimming pool.


----------



## klubnomad (Mar 6, 2006)

Well, I live on a farm and do not have any kids so I guess that's me out.


Dave

656


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi Dave

you have a fatherly presence (Catholic I think) so you are in :lol: :lol: 


stew


----------



## 101368 (Oct 12, 2006)

656 said:


> Well, I live on a farm and do not have any kids so I guess that's me out.
> 
> Dave
> 
> 656


No that's you lined up to organise suitably rural kids games


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

We would be interested depending on the date.If you are specifically targeting mhf members with young children then I would suggest ruling out the first few weeks of the summer holidays.

Most families will have their annual hols planned so will not be available at that time.How about the first weekend in May,as there is nothing planned for that weekend.

Steve


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

Dear snelly,Just found this post,but we would be interested.My wife's a Teacher and i'm self-employed so we are in france for most of the six week holidays,but any other time we'd be up for it.


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

Latest update is we can get reduced entry at the farm, but they can't accomodate, so we'd be a few miles down the road. Not ideal really.

A few years ago we went to Banham Zoo in Norfolk, a rally organised by UKCS that was a total flop as the organiser didnt turn up. I think I may ring em and see what they can do for us, as they have a campsite right next door to the zoo.


----------



## 103066 (Feb 20, 2007)

We'd be up for it!


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

Hello snelly,I was just seating here wondering if you managed to organise anything for the mhf family rally


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

I had an offer of reduced discount at hall farm park, but they couldn't accomodate us camping. I'd really like to get onsite somewhere we were visiting, to make it easier. One possibility was banham zoo in norfolk... but im running out of free weekends this year, it may be next year now...??


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

Ok shane,We all know you'd do your best.I just didn't want to miss it if you had organised somewhere.


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

Dont worry, once I have something arranged, i'd put a post out.


----------



## gillnpaul (Jan 6, 2007)

Hi Shane

We would definatley be intrested, but depends on my shifts ( you know the problems ) 
Have you thought of 'Lakeside' ...the old lakeside lido, its not everyons cuppa but its fantastic for families with so much to do in the sauna area and a pool for the little ones.
Just a thought
Take care
Paul & gill


----------



## 103066 (Feb 20, 2007)

Just a thought, but last weekend we went to the Cotswold Wildlife Park near Burford, Oxfordshire (which was fab, good for children of all ages) and they had a caravan site directly opposite.


----------



## 98585 (Apr 9, 2006)

My 3 kids seem to have more fun the less we organise and spoonfeed them with places such as zoos and adventure parks. Yes they like them but.. Easter weekend a remote field in pembrokeshire a rugby and a beach ball kept 6 or so familes kids occupied throughout, everyone had a fantastic long weekend. Does a family meet need to be near a safari park or similar to be successful?


----------



## hannah29 (Feb 13, 2006)

agree with you jimjam.....if its a family meet it gives the kids chance to get to know each other and what better way than a game of rounders and cricket especially when its against the parents!!! i am not fussed at all about a park or play area, we have got loads of outdoor kids/adults games in our van garage and it would be great to use them this summer. as long as its not raining then all will be great


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

All good idea's

What about w'end of 6th til 8th July??

And where?


----------



## 101392 (Oct 14, 2006)

We could be up for that w/end as long as you aren't too far north with the venue. As to the venue, no idea I'm afraid as I'm quite new to all this (although the New Forest is ideal for families but not central enough for everyone??).

Tina S


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Snelly said:


> All good idea's. What about w'end of 6th til 8th July??
> And where?


Hi Shane et al
Sharon has put up a weekend meeting at Wicksteed Park for the weekend of July 13th. I do not want to try to take over this thread but I would have thought that Wicksteed would be a terrific venue for a family type get together..... It is also quite central for most people and the park is humungous so everyone could do whatever they wanted without the need for much co-ordination.
Just a suggestion

Keith


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

kands said:


> Snelly said:
> 
> 
> > All good idea's. What about w'end of 6th til 8th July??
> ...


Thats a good suggestion Keith. Unfortunetly im at work that weekend, but it doesn't stop other attending.


----------

